# 1 gallon update, with pictures!



## fhqwhgads (Jan 18, 2005)

Here's a tank I've been working on it is a 1.3g with hc, ug, nlf, some kind of stem, and petite anubias. The sides look a bit empty I know, I'm still trying to figure out what to put there and to see if the ug will fill in the sides a little. Anyways, suggestions or comments are appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## thewesterngate (Jan 22, 2010)

That's a cute little tank.  I love the 'stump' look, I'm a huge fan of driftwood and HC together.


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

that is a nice scape on such a little tank! the stem almost looks like sunset hygro but it's hard to see.. what kind of filtration does it have? what temp is the water? i think this would make a nice home for a small group of shrimp, prob around 10


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

i gotta get me some needle leaf java fern.... looks so good with wood. nice tank


----------



## dacrax07 (Jan 10, 2009)

Great shaped driftwood. I'd add some anubias somewhere


----------



## fhqwhgads (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys!
JennaH: The temp is room temp, probably around 60 at this time of year, the filter is a red sea nano filter. Ive been waiting on shrimp until i can figure out a better way to feed co2 into the filter. a problem i had before on this tank was that with a sponge inlet the co2 tube creates enough space for shrimp to slip in. kind of a gross result from that, anyways hopefully i will get some soon.

dacrax07: I have a petite anubias wedged in on the right side for now, i am still figuring out a better place to put it.


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

with such a small tank i would think excel would be an easy carbon source over running co2


----------



## fhqwhgads (Jan 18, 2005)

thought i would post an update on this thing


----------



## Chich (Apr 28, 2010)

What light you using??


----------



## crimsonbull57 (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice tank, and that is some awesome driftwood!


----------



## fhqwhgads (Jan 18, 2005)

Heres a picture of the little enclosure I made. Inside the hood is a 14w bulb, I used to use a 28w one but that just grew algae too fast if things got out of balance. Anyways the small bulb is good for growing hc and ug grows really well even when shaded (on the right side)


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

I love that driftwood. Perfect size for your tank (and mine *hint* *hint*).


----------



## becks17 (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh boy, that's gonna look great! Well, I mean it already does, but that HC carpet is gonna be beautiful!


----------



## fhqwhgads (Jan 18, 2005)

A little update, hc filling in as is the UG, which you can't really see. Anyways more pictures to come..probably


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That's very impressive. I like that tank, nice quality and thick glass. Did you make it yourself, or have it custom made? What are its dimensions?


----------



## BanjoKat (Mar 11, 2009)

A few stones at the base of the driftwood and maybe some opposite the driftwood to create some hardscape balance.


----------



## fhqwhgads (Jan 18, 2005)

CL: The tank was on clearance at petco awhile back for 4 bucks, I actually have a couple of them. The dimensions I think are 6x6x8, but in any case it is a pretty small tank.

Banjokat: I probably would do that in the future, just didn't have time to find them


----------



## fhqwhgads (Jan 18, 2005)

A picture of the left side. Can you spot the baby shrimp?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

$4. WHAT? Are you kidding me? 
I want one too


----------



## fhqwhgads (Jan 18, 2005)

haha, search this forums for "oceanfree tank"


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

Lovely tank! I love seeing tanks like this that have started to mature. Things are attaching to driftwood on their own, carpets are grown in and everything is balanced. Nicely done. 

I hope that Java fern in the back gets even more dense than it is. It will make for a really nice background. Well, nicer than it already is!


----------



## orktank (Dec 17, 2009)

This is a lovely little nano tank, it looks much bigger than a gallon with the close up shot.


----------



## Morainy (Feb 8, 2010)

That is a gorgeous tank! Like a submerged forest! Great work with the driftwood.


----------



## Lenthan (May 30, 2010)

Very cool little tank.


----------



## fhqwhgads (Jan 18, 2005)

little update, selling most of the plants in S&S, but this is what has happened to my tank haha


----------



## Diegosaenz (Aug 4, 2010)

wow now thats a nice planted 1 gallon haha, good job!


----------



## Diegosaenz (Aug 4, 2010)

are you using aqua soil? or what substrate is that?


----------



## gowfan05 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes! What type of soil are you using? Love the tank.


----------



## brandon429 (Mar 29, 2003)

*--*

my favorite shot is the last one, the dense one, that's really good planting and nutrient maintenance. wow no chlorosis, axial node elongation etc its really an amazing setup none of my planted tanks ever did that well what a great job


----------



## fhqwhgads (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for the comments! It has aquasoil 1 I believe. Dosing co2 and ei.


----------



## fluffiebuggie (Aug 16, 2010)

fhqwhgads said:


> little update, selling most of the plants in S&S, but this is what has happened to my tank haha


I think that means success!


I tend to buy one of every plant I'm intending to use and hope they do well, then focus on the ones that do survive and build on that.

Looks like all yours did fantastically well in there! I'm jealous. :thumbsup:


----------

